# General Category > General Chit Chat >  Happy Star Wars Day!

## Suzi

May the fourth be with you....

----------


## OldMike

Yay Star Wars  :(party):

----------

Suzi (04-05-22)

----------


## Suzi

Thank you, fellow Geek!

----------


## Stella180

Woohoo Star Wars day. I challenge you to a light sabre battle.

----------

Suzi (04-05-22)

----------


## Suzi

After today, I think you'd win....

----------


## Stella180

If you’ve not seen this before, where the heck you been hiding and make sure you watch to the end lol

----------


## Stella180



----------


## Suzi

That obviously makes today,

----------

